# Who is the most accurate futurecaster in your area?



## scott browne (Oct 21, 2004)

Name, city and state please.


----------



## The Boss (Oct 22, 2003)

All weather forecasters/metorologists are full of s---! I've never seen one who could predict the weather for the next day or week let alone a whole season. In my opinion, the old boys around town are better at predicting weather using how fat the squirrels are than the weather people with all that fancy, expensive, waste of taxpayers money equipment. :angry:


----------



## qualitylawncare (Jan 16, 2004)

I agree with Boss.. 

Local weather people said it was going to be 60, cloudy in the morning and sunny in the afternoon today..

It got up to 50, and rained all day..

that forecast was given at 6:30am this morning..

It's ridiculous


----------



## The Boss (Oct 22, 2003)

Thanks Quality, I know I'll have a loyal following on this one.


----------



## PSDF350 (Jul 30, 2004)

i dont watch the weather on tv. i get my weather from the weather bug online. it seems to be pretty accurate suprising as that may be.


----------



## RamesesSnow23 (Jan 4, 2004)

I don't use an individual expert as scott browne claims to be. I make my own observatons, and i think the best for weather around here is by far New England Cable News. Next favorite is weather.com, both are accurate. I for one think the majority of meterologists do an excellent job forcasting events. They always nail the rain snow line for my area usually about 2 days out. The forecasted high and low temps are usually dead on, especially lows. And in the case of weather.com, temps/weather is predicted in every single town in the U.S.A. and vaires (usually correctly) from nerby town to nearby town. they are usually pretty damn close when they say snow starts at 2 PM, its usually snowing by 3. Two winters ago i was told by a meterologist that i know to expect 75" of snow in my town that winter, i measured 77", this past winter he was about 8" off. Some meterologists are wrong but good ones rarely are, the meterologists are up against nature which will never be completely understood by anyone and usually does what it wants. Weather forecasting is a pretty amazing thing when you think of it and to even be able to tell us when to put our plows on is an accomplishment.


----------



## b2driver (Jul 22, 2004)

If I want to know the weather, I look out the window.


----------



## 84deisel (Dec 2, 2003)

Just a thought to ponder. How many other occupations besides meteorology can you be dead wrong 80% of the time and not lose your job?


----------



## The Boss (Oct 22, 2003)

Being the president of the United States.


----------



## RamesesSnow23 (Jan 4, 2004)

The Boss said:


> Being the president of the United States.


LOL. Except this one has been wrong 99% of the time  hopefully he looses his job in a few weeks.


----------



## The Boss (Oct 22, 2003)

The only political views I have is that Ted Nugent should be president.


----------



## Big Nate's Plowing (Nov 26, 2000)

just as a FYI guys this isint Scott Brown from WTOL in Toledo!


----------



## The Boss (Oct 22, 2003)

I was wondering what you figured out Nate? 
Sounds like we have an imposter/spy.


----------



## 84deisel (Dec 2, 2003)

I dont think that any selfrespecting weatherman would want to put up with the abuse some of us seasoned veterans would give them after seeing them ruin our days with bad forcasts


----------



## The Boss (Oct 22, 2003)

Deliverance!


----------



## RamesesSnow23 (Jan 4, 2004)

Ha ha, nice work nate  
I don't think we will see "scott brown" again, some people are just really bad liars, we could tell from his first post that he was lying, its very obvious.


----------



## streetsurfin' (Jan 22, 2004)

Nate, I tried to e-mail and pm you all weekend as I had a note written to the real scott browne(brown) also. I never sent mine once I saw you had done it. We both had our suspicions. Sorry marge, you're busted, we were on to you from the beginning.
Oh, I plow snow and I have a dog named Flake.


----------



## Big Nate's Plowing (Nov 26, 2000)

yea I knew it was BS because 11 dosent have "tripple dopplar 11,000" 13abc has 13,000 and 11 has "Storm track Doppler" and 24 (who I watch) has "Pinpoint tripple doppler"

if anyone needs to get ahold of me my personal e-mail address is [email protected] thanks

Nate~


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

Good work, Nate. I didn't figure any professional person would put out the garbage he had; particularly over his given name. But I'm glad you checked with Mr Brown. Now post that email under any more postings this guy makes. What I'd really like to see is a lawsuit for "defamation of character".


----------



## scott browne (Oct 21, 2004)

Sorry guys, I just idolize him. Sometimes I get bipolar and just want to futurecast. marge is a jackass, I agree.


----------



## scott browne (Oct 21, 2004)

By the way, I geuss Im not kicked off. You may need to retattle. (tail)


----------



## The Boss (Oct 22, 2003)

I idolize Ted Nugent. Should I start new user name and say I'm Ted and that I bought a plow for my zebra striped bronco and I quit making music to plow snow? Same scenario isn't it? I'm sure Big Nate will have something to say to ya too.


----------



## qualitylawncare (Jan 16, 2004)

this is almost funny


----------



## scott browne (Oct 21, 2004)

Yeah, im sure bug nate will. I am worried - it may cut into my personal futurecasting prowess.


----------



## Boast Enterpris (Oct 26, 2003)

*IMPOSTORS*


----------



## gt_racer50 (Dec 4, 2003)

The best weather forcaster that I know or depend on in Central Ohio is me and my livingroom window. I look out the window, and what I see is what I get. If it's snow, I go to the bedroom, go out the door and measure the snow on the deck or the hottub cover, I then proceed from there. The clowns on 4, 6, 10, or 28 cant get it right in the middle of an event, let alone 6hrs out to 7 days. I don't care how many or what kind of Dopplers that they have at their disposal. However in a large metropolitan area, you have to realize that they are speaking about a large area, 60 + miles out from their studios, around Columbus, Dublin can get 4 inches and Westerville may only get 2 inches and to the South of Columbus they may get rain and 30 miles North of Columbus may get 6 inches.


----------



## scott browne (Oct 21, 2004)

my signature says it all


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

gt_racer50 said:


> The best weather forcaster that I know or depend on in Central Ohio is me and my livingroom window. I look out the window, and what I see is what I get. If it's snow, I go to the bedroom, go out the door and measure the snow on the deck or the hottub cover, I then proceed from there. The clowns on 4, 6, 10, or 28 cant get it right in the middle of an event, let alone 6hrs out to 7 days. I don't care how many or what kind of Dopplers that they have at their disposal. However in a large metropolitan area, you have to realize that they are speaking about a large area, 60 + miles out from their studios, around Columbus, Dublin can get 4 inches and Westerville may only get 2 inches and to the South of Columbus they may get rain and 30 miles North of Columbus may get 6 inches.


Finally someone else from Columbus Ohio. I live in Grandview. I know what you mean by this but out of all of them I think Jym Gahnal does a pretty good job. Last year was my first year plowing and you should have seen me clicking through the channels to see who was saying what. I must have gotten up every hour last year when they were calling for snow.

JP


----------



## rainair (Nov 11, 2003)

*weather guys*

its called the Gospel according to Jym Gahnal


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

rainair said:


> its called the Gospel according to Jym Gahnal


LOL :waving:


----------



## ZamboniHDB (May 8, 2004)

Tom Skilling of WGN TV in Chicago does a really good job for those weather watcher geeks. He has almost ten minutes of air time everytime he is on with anything and everything related to the weather world. 

Rick


----------



## Big Nate's Plowing (Nov 26, 2000)

when a storm is emminant 24 gives Bill Spencer anywhere from 7-12 minutes too pumpkin:


----------



## streetsurfin' (Jan 22, 2004)

Zamboni(Rick), Isn't it Skilling that gives the pre tornado season seminars out at FermiLab? He is very good at teaching the science behind predicting the weather as he does it.


----------



## Garagekeeper (Jan 18, 2002)

*Tom Skilling "Our Weatherman"*

Yes he does do the FermiLab seminars with all the other weather specialist from around the country. 
And his complete weather report is "normally" 10 mins or more.
I guess we're lucky to have Tom Skilling here in Chicago, I don't think he never stops thinking and watching the sky's wondering and calculating what's in store weather wise.
Sure is nice to have someone that's concerned about the "snowplowers" and their income over the winter months too.
Tom's favorite past time seems to be "Cold & Snow" too as every chance he gets he's up vacationing in Alaska!

"Thanks Tom for your "accurate" weather forcasts"

 John...........................


----------



## Plow Meister (Oct 16, 2001)

ZamboniHDB said:


> Tom Skilling of WGN TV in Chicago does a really good job for those weather watcher geeks. He has almost ten minutes of air time everytime he is on with anything and everything related to the weather world.
> 
> Rick


"Skillit head" is very good. So is Paul Conrad.


----------



## ZamboniHDB (May 8, 2004)

Plow Meister you don't like Michelle "the ditz" Leigh in the mornings on WFLD Fox Chicago?


----------



## Plow Meister (Oct 16, 2001)

Ih yea... I can't believe I forgot about her! 

Did you hear the comment she made about having to go do an outdoor report? The morning guy said "Hey, Michelle, how baout going outside and doing a live feed from in front of the Hancock tower." SHe said "Sure. You can't rape the willing, right?" Oh my GOD! She got suspended for a week for that one. I tell you what... I got a major crush on Michelle Leigh. You can see her HERE


----------



## ZamboniHDB (May 8, 2004)

I didn't hear that! I was wondering where my morning pick-me-up went!


----------



## streetsurfin' (Jan 22, 2004)

She can make bad weather seem good, can't she?


----------



## The Boss (Oct 22, 2003)

Chris, i think you should invite her to the get together.


----------



## The Boss (Oct 22, 2003)

To the moderators:
Thank you for banning scott browne, we all appreciate it.  :salute:


----------



## Plow Meister (Oct 16, 2001)

The Boss said:


> Chris, i think you should invite her to the get together.


Ya know... That's not a bad idea   I will shoot her an Email tomorrow and follow up with a voice mail at her office. You never know. I hear she is a big partier and is a total blast to party with 

How 'bout helping me write an invitation to our shin-dig? I am totally into at least TRYING to get her to come.


----------



## The Boss (Oct 22, 2003)

Sending you a pm!


----------



## captfudd (Jan 11, 2003)

Try www.wxrisk.com

Not perfect but gives a good idea on whats coming, he's gets the forecast about 85% of the time.

Another place is www.wright-weather.com alot of weather wackers but there are quite a few who are alot better than your local guys!


----------



## usabestsnoplowr (Nov 6, 2004)

*Accu weather*

They seem to be the most accurate
also the have really good historical Data

-Joey-


----------

